# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  ошибка преобразования данных xdto 1с 8.3 при запуске платформы

## russar

Всем привет!
Платформа 8.3.18.1289 (уже скачал патченную, качал из соседнего топика).
Надо запустить копию базы. Но после выбора юзера, выходит сообщение: "ошибка преобразования данных xdto 1с 8.3".
Ранее на этой платформе все успешно было.
Подскажите, пож., как от этого избавиться?

----------


## 10baset

> Всем привет!
> Платформа 8.3.18.1289 (уже скачал патченную, качал из соседнего топика).
> Надо запустить копию базы. Но после выбора юзера, выходит сообщение: "ошибка преобразования данных xdto 1с 8.3".
> Ранее на этой платформе все успешно было.
> Подскажите, пож., как от этого избавиться?



Доброго дня. могу только сказать что ошибка возникает при входе в базу из новой платформы.
Тоесть попробуйте зайти в базу установив старый клиент и в настройках прописать запуск под ним.

----------

